# Tomato, Feta, Anchovy salad



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2011)

This is  great on a hot day with grilled bread and butter and a cup of soup. Soak 6-8 anchovie fillets in 2-3 tab. of red wine vinegar for oh about 20 min. Slice a small red onion into thin rings and place on top of 6 large ripe juicy tomatoes that have been thick sliced and laid out on a nice platter and then sprinkle with Minced parsley, I use about 6 tab.  add some minced marjoram or oragano I prefer the marjoram then cut about 2 oz of feta in to small cubes and scatter over the tomatoes cut your soaked anchovies  crosswise in half and drape over the salad  now scatter 1/2 cup of olives I use garlic stuffed olives  then add evoo and salt and fresh cracked pepper on top of everything.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## vitauta (Jul 14, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Thsi ia great on a hot day with grilled bread and butter and a cup of soup. Soak 6-8 anchovie fillets in 2-3 tab. of red wine vinegar for oh about 20 min. Slice a small red onion into thin rings and place on top of 6 large ripe juicy tomatoes that have been thick sliced and laid out on a nice platter and then sprinkle with Minced parsley, I use about 6 tab.  add some minced marjoram or oragano I prefer the marjoram then cut about 2 oz of feta in to small cubes and scatter over the tomatoes cut your soaked anchovies  crosswise in half and drape over the salad  now scatter 1/2 cup of olives I use garlic stuffed olives  then add evoo and salt and fresh cracked pepper on top of everything.
> enjoy
> kadesma



the gods themselves must have lent a hand to this glorious and seductive collaboration of flavors!  i must have some of this, kadesma - you rock!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 14, 2011)

You had me at the title......


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2011)

vitauta said:


> the gods themselves must have lent a hand to this glorious and seductive collaboration of flavors!  i must have some of this, kadesma - you rock!


I hope you like it as much as I do. It's a favorite around here I like it with fresh goat cheese crumbled over it too.
I adore cheese so any kind will do
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> You had me at the title......


I did?  Wooo Hooooooo. I'm happy you like the recipe it  is a favorite around here. What got ya first, feta or anchovie's?
kades


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 14, 2011)

Anchovies and tomatoes are a match made in heaven. No matter how you serve them IMHO. Then Feta, well, that's a bonus!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Anchovies and tomatoes are a match made in heaven. No matter how you serve them IMHO. Then Feta, well, that's a bonus!!!


You have it I'm a tomatoe and anchovie nut. Would eat them everyday if possible. 
kades


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 14, 2011)

kadesma said:


> You have it I'm a tomatoe and anchovie nut. Would eat them everyday if possible.
> kades


My favourite way to eat them is to lay a couple of filets of anchovies over top a piece of bruccetta and give them a quick broil, just enough to heat the top and melt the parmesan. The fresh, sweet tomato with the salty anchovy is just such a wonderful combination....
But that salad is going to happen tomorrow night served with some pasta. Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> My favourite way to eat them is to lay a couple of filets of anchovies over top a piece of bruccetta and give them a quick broil, just enough to heat the top and melt the parmesan. The fresh, sweet tomato with the salty anchovy is just such a wonderful combination....
> But that salad is going to happen tomorrow night served with some pasta. Thanks!


Now that sounds like a winner we love bruschetta and this is yummy. Come Sunday it will be made for us. Thanks for the idea.
kades


----------



## Timothy (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you, Kadesma, for such a wonderful salad. I look forward to trying it. I've just added it to my MasterCook!




Tomato, Feta and Anchovy Salad

Recipe By :kadesma

Description:"This is great on a hot day with grilled bread and butter and a cup of soup."

Source:"http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/tomato-feta-anchovy-salad-7382.html"

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
8 each anchovy fillets -- More or fewer to taste
3 tablespoons Red Wine Vinegar
1 small Red Onion -- Cut into thin rings
6 large Ripe Tomatoes -- Cut into thick slices
6 tablespoons Minced Parsley
2 ounces Feta cheese -- Cut into small cubes
1/2 cup Garlic stuffed black olives
Minced Marjoram or Oragano (As preferred and to taste)
Extra Virgin olive oil -- To taste
Salt and freshly cracked pepper -- To taste

1. Soak the anchovie fillets in the red wine vinegar for 20 min.
2. Arrange the tomatoes on a platter and top with red onions, evenly.
3. Sprinkle parsley, marjoram or oragano evenly over tomatoes and onions.
4. Scatter the Feta evenly over entire dish.
5. Cut the soaked Anchovy Fillets in half, crossways, and place evenly over entire dish.
6. Place olives evenly over entire dish.
7. Sprinkle EVOO and salt and pepper to taste.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 447 Calories; 
18g Fat (33.4% calories from fat); 26g Protein; 54g Carbohydrate; 12g Dietary Fiber; 78mg Cholesterol; 1891mg Sodium. Exchanges: 2 1/2 Lean Meat; 9 1/2 Vegetable;1 1/2 Fat.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thank you, Kadesma, for such a wonderful salad. I look forward to trying it. I've just added it to my MasterCook!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome Timothy,
I hope you enjoy this as much as we do.
kadesma


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 15, 2011)

My kind of salad Kad beautiful with grilled lamb chops


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> My kind of salad Kad beautiful with grilled lamb chops


Great lamb chops are one of the things I so love glad you do too.That includes the salad.
kades


----------

